# UP 844



## GG-1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Aloha

Here is a teaser







And here is the Gallery of her Vegas visit


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 24, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> Here is a teaser
> 
> ...


:hi: As always nice pics Eric! The UP crew must have wanted to get in a little 'Action" before the Holidays! :lol: Are you going to one of the "Feasts" on the Strip?Hope Thanksgiving is good to you and yours!


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Aloha

Here is UP's 844 arriving at W. Desert Inn Road

http://gg-1.smugmug.com/Trains/UP-844/20244917_6HgXL7#1644906226_3KhdvS6-A-LB

Hopefully more to come.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2011)

Great video Eric!





Wish I were there! 30's and 40's if lucky - and no snow in RI!


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Aloha

Here is the Next video of 844 as she parks for the night

video

If this was in the Photography forum I would have to point out the dissolving workers. :giggle:


----------

